# How to get Kane to stack



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh for the love of God.....HE WON'T STACK. Every time I try, he sits. I even had him on a leash to see if he pulled and went into a natural stack, and he wont pull, Kane sits and looks at me, like (duh :crazy. I even put Zebra in the tree, put him on a leash (kind of like a rescue situation) and yelled ("Kane! Go get Zebra!) NOTHING!. He sits. Gah! Help! I would like to at least get one good pic of him in a decent stack. Any advice?


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

I hope there is some useful tips said because I have not a clue how to teach stacking. My last dog Marshall did it almost perfectly on his own but I don't know how to teach.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Teach the "stand" command. It is pretty easy, like sit or down, use a clicker.
Then have someone else manning the camera, while you tell the dog to stand, try and place the feet and have them take a ton of pictures. Over and over.

Use a string cheese in your fist with just a little sticking out the end for him to nibble as a lure forward to get him looking ahead (stay is useful here so he won't move his feet).

If you take 100 pictures you should get one or two good ones


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

cassadee7 said:


> Teach the "stand" command. It is pretty easy, like sit or down, use a clicker.
> Then have someone else manning the camera, while you tell the dog to stand, try and place the feet and have them take a ton of pictures. Over and over.
> 
> Use a string cheese in your fist with just a little sticking out the end for him to nibble as a lure forward to get him looking ahead (stay is useful here so he won't move his feet).
> ...


Yea, that's one way!


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

What is stack?


----------

